# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Best UGL's?

## jeep187

I've been doing a lot of reading and I've come across a lot of different opinions. It seems like the labs seem to go in up and down cycles. What are some of the best labs at the moment? Thanks

----------


## Back In Black

You will always get lots of different opinions. One batch may be great that one guy gets and another may be bunk. One guy might train and diet terribly and claim his gear is bunk where another guy can use the same batch and raise his game on his diet and training and get good results.

This is likely going to get dangerously close to source talk I think so tell us what your options are and/or use the search button.

Want a guarantee of good gear? Pharma grade.

----------


## jeep187

I totally understand. I will try the search. It seems to be another Ford vs Chevy thing.lol. Thanks for the info Back in Black. Any bit of info is more then appreciate.

----------


## Machdiesel

I like alpha pharma. Some argue its HG, others say UGL. Either way it's one of the best and cleanest. I usually buy my stuff domestic so it's alil pricey but well worth it. I boggles my mind people try and go the cheap route, considering its gonna be injected into your body

----------


## jeep187

Like the saying goes you get what you pay for. I believe that to be true with anything you buy. Even more so with something your going to be injecting Into your body! I will look them up. ThAnks

----------


## qscgugcsq

When we consider the price of powder and equipement.
Price doesnt mean much...

Something 2x less than another UGL could be as legit.
Their is a standard price but its still way higher than the cost.

But I agree that cheap oil seems less legit that pricier one... Just a matter of perception.

----------


## BBBB

More and more that I, I am finding Pharma Grade to be the best guarantee. What exactly does it mean by Pharma Grade? Is Pharma Grade only obtained by prescription?

----------


## BG

Pharmaceutical. It's made for human use and tested for quality. You can get it from over seas but takes research and patience.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Pharmaceutical. It's made for human use and tested for quality. You can get it from over seas but takes research and patience.



And some pretty serious : 726:

----------


## jeep187

I here you there. Patients is a big part. Thought that it was going to be easier then this. But I'm glad it takes time. I'm learning more and more with time. And that's a good thing

----------


## michael30

i wasnt gonna post. But since someone said alpha pharma. I decided to post. I am prescribed watson test c for trt. I recently got some alpha pharma test e and tried it. Liked it so much thats what ive been using for my trt. There stuff seems extremely well done for and ugl. But i will admit there test e is the only product of theres ive tried.

----------


## rjs725

A friend ran Alpha pharma test e and got bloodwork done around week 7 and levels were elevated into the upper 3000 range. Never tried them myself though.

----------


## Machdiesel

> Pharmaceutical. It's made for human use and tested for quality. You can get it from over seas but takes research and patience.


 What exactly do you consider pharma? US obviously but what over seas "pharmacy"? Alpha pharma? Galenika? Aisa pharma? Nordic?

----------


## BG

It varies because some are pharmaceutical grade in third world countries. I stick with Schering products from Europe. You have to research to see if they are in fact licensed. Our you can ask in the q&a. They will let you know.

----------


## 2iron

> It varies because some are pharmaceutical grade in third world countries. I stick with Schering products from Europe. You have to research to see if they are in fact licensed. Our you can ask in the q&a. They will let you know.


Is there a difference between schering from Germany or Pakistan

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit, I am close to only considering shit from the US being pharma now


The shit from 3rd world countries is pharma, but only sorta. It sucks - But, what guide lines do they follow? Who enforces them?


From EU seems a bit better, but then I feel like half of the shit we touch is straight counterfeit

----------


## BG

I prefer Germany. Never know who you are funding if it comes from Pakistan


> Is there a difference between schering from Germany or Pakistan

----------


## BG

Same here. 


> Shit, I am close to only considering shit from the US being pharma now
> 
> 
> The shit from 3rd world countries is pharma, but only sorta. It sucks - But, what guide lines do they follow? Who enforces them?
> 
> 
> From EU seems a bit better, but then I feel like half of the shit we touch is straight counterfeit

----------


## Machdiesel

^^ I'm in the same boat that's wny I'm asking. I seem to have a good source for alpha pharma so will most likely stick with them, they usually have Galenika amps as well. But for something like tren an alpha pharma is as close as pharma as your going to get.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Personally the best shit I have gotten my claws on has been home brew. Straight perfect BW on test & all proper sides on the other shit.

Tried 100% true Pharma test one time - straight butter, but there's no way I can get it regularly

----------


## Times Roman

the pharma I got in Afghanistan came from Pakistan. it's amazing how beat up the boxes are by the time they hit the shelves. dusty too. it's really hit and miss over there, although I never ran across any that were not legit. Mostly just beat to shit, old and exposed to environmental factors like heat.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> the pharma I got in Afghanistan came from Pakistan. it's amazing how beat up the boxes are by the time they hit the shelves. dusty too. it's really hit and miss over there, although I never ran across any that were not legit. Mostly just beat to shit, old and exposed to environmental factors like heat.



Oh yeah, it's just how I get my Cialis and other over seas meds. Just ran through the gutter / but, it does seem legit. 

But, seems means nothing - I had supplier in China sending me Viagras which were resold to small no name pharmacies. This shit looked 100% legit, leaflets, holograms & all. But, I knew for sure they were fakes. I took a few with zero effects, when the generic would just kick.

----------


## PistolPete33

Balkan is supposed to be another great brand. They are a registered Pharmaceutical company although they do make Tren so it is UGL. I believe though that they are very sterile. I've used Kalpa before with decent results but I believe being on TRT I need a much higher dose to see good results than many others.

----------


## mauler

Balken seems good gear man

----------


## Buster Brown

I am a fan of bulldog labs. I have used there tren e and a as well as there winny.

----------


## jeep187

So many labs. So many choices. The more information I get the harder this gets.lol

----------


## BG

Its unreal how many UGL's are popping up.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Its unreal how many UGL's are popping up.



Shit man, they just come & go so fast

And even the ones that have been around are so hit or miss. 



I want my low budget home brew man back

----------


## Darkness

> I want my low budget home brew man back


Hard to get your hand on good raws these days.

----------


## jeep187

> Shit man, they just come & go so fast
> 
> And even the ones that have been around are so hit or miss. 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my low budget home brew man back


 That really blows. Kinda wish I would have got into this a long time ago. It seems like everyday I find out about a new lab. If people have heard of the labs the reviews are often mixed. Makes it hard to make a decision

----------


## Buster Brown

> That really blows. Kinda wish I would have got into this a long time ago. It seems like everyday I find out about a new lab. If people have heard of the labs the reviews are often mixed. Makes it hard to make a decision


Everyone is kind of in the same boat if you live here in the US. What was considered good has come and gone and you just have to your homework the best you can.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Hard to get your hand on good raws these days.



Truth

Most UGL guys are just that. . . Guy who get their claws on some good powder & start brewing. When the supply is gone their powder source is nowhere to be found = No more UGL

----------


## LegendKiller85

Euro pharmacies has been good to me

----------


## Saluki

> Everyone is kind of in the same boat if you live here in the US. What was considered good has come and gone and you just have to your homework the best you can.


As a newb I think I'll shell out for some pharma grade until I gain some experience.

----------


## aseadweller

Geneza and Dragon are safe bets... Naps will have Alpha soon and I hear it's gtg...
<a href="https://www.1napsgear.org/product_info.php?ref=3244&products_id=437&affiliat e_banner_id=1" target="_blank">PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10MG</a>

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Geneza and Dragon are safe bets... Naps will have Alpha soon and I hear it's gtg... <a href="https://www.1napsgear.org/product_info.php?ref=3244&products_id=437&affiliat e_banner_id=1" target="_blank">PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10MG</a>


No source quotes.
Nice first post.
Please read and follow the rules of this website.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Geneza and Dragon are safe bets... Naps will have Alpha soon and I hear it's gtg... <a href="https://www.1napsgear.org/product_info.php?ref=3244&products_id=437&affiliat e_banner_id=1" target="_blank">PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10MG</a>


No.........they are NOT safe bets! Nice first post btw and please no source talk,

----------


## maddad

> No.........they are NOT safe bets! Nice first post btw and please no source talk,


I understand nothing is completely safe but if you obtained either of those brands from a known source and where reasonably confident that they should be legit I think you would be a bit ahead of the curve. Thoughts?

----------


## Far from massive

One note on this,

Keep in mind testosterone in quantity is much cheaper than the bottle and cap.


So to say so and so is good because their test e was stronger than pharma is not really valid. Chances are it was dosed far above what the label stated since as said Test is so cheap why not dose it as high as you can without issues, however that is no guarantee of sterility, or of good quality Oil/BB/BA, in addition you will have no idea how many MG you are really running.

----------


## Buster Brown

> I understand nothing is completely safe but if you obtained either of those brands from a known source and where reasonably confident that they should be legit I think you would be a bit ahead of the curve. Thoughts?


I am speaking from experience with these products and have also done a lot of research on others experiences. UGL quality changes with the wind so in theory yes..... You would be ahead but the reality is that the source sells you what they have and batches Cary greatly.

----------


## jeep187

> It varies because some are pharmaceutical grade in third world countries. I stick with Schering products from Europe. You have to research to see if they are in fact licensed. Our you can ask in the q&a. They will let you know.


 I'm trying understand what exactly Parma grade is. I thought it was gear you got from a doctor. You mentioned Schering from Europe. So my question is this does this gear start off legal and in up on the black market? Or is it ment for the black market and just of very good quality?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Pharma = Refers to pharmaceutical grade < from whatever country


Problem is that there are a lot of counterfeits of pharma gear

----------


## jeep187

Who are the Parma grade labs? Are the actual pharmaceutical companies. All of the names I hear on here seem to be UGLs?

----------


## ottomaddox

Watson Sandoz Pfizer Are brands I've gotten for trt.

----------

